# .410



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever used .410 shotgun pellets or slugs to coyote hunt (or any predator) and what opinions are out there on the subject.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just used them for chickens(grouse), so as not to damage to much bird, as for yote? they would have to be close to be effective I would think, but then again!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

I was thinking of using a 1oz. slug. What do you think the max. range could be?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does the box give a velocity on it?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Federal makes a new .410 personal defense round with "000" buck in the 2 1/2 inch loads. Got them loaded up in my Judge daring intruders to come lurking. I imagine if you are talented enough to call a coyote in to your lap you'd do well with a setup like that!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

I currently have 1/5 oz. slugs and the velocity on them is 1830 fps


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*you hit him in the boiler he's stone dead--but how accurate???? My guess 50yds. Depending on the shooter and gun probably more*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I checked the federal website, they only make a 1/4 oz. slug(a 1oz. slug in a 410 is way to heavy and I doubt that anyone even makes them). this data is from their website

1/4oz-109gr muzzle velocity 1775 velocity at 125yd 982

Energy at muzzle 762 ft.lbs. energy at 125yds. 234ft.lbs.

I personally would think that the limit of 75yds. would be about the end of your guns ethical kill zone, and honestly I think that I would limit myself to a 60 yd limit just to make it a surer thing.

As a side note back on the 1oz slug if you could buy or cast them the top velocity would be so low that you would limit your effective range to about 25-30 yds. (this is only a guess as I looked through several manuals and quite a few manufacturer handouts and found not even a hint of anything heavier than a 1/2oz and that was not an available loading)


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Youngdon. Very informative. I use a .223 for the most part and my buddy uses a .12 guage but he can't always make it so I was wondering if the .410 appropriate for close in shots instead of trying to scope one out so close. I was thinking 35yds. on in (ethically).


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

ebbs, how do like your Judge?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

coyotekidd said:


> ebbs, how do like your Judge?


Like the looks of it, LOL. I actually haven't fired this one. Have fired about 3 other models and they all perform well with either 45 Long Colt or .410. Surprisingly manageable recoil with even heavy loads in either. It's a close quarters gun with buckshot for sure, groups aren't much to speak of.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

coyotekidd if you are only looking to use it as a close up gun and carry a rifle also I would go with a buckshot load.


----------

